# another dumb question



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

View attachment 34262
Hi,all I gotta new car. I`d like to know the scale. I printed a set of scale rulers which didn`t help or I don`t know how to read them. The measurements are:7/8 inches wide x 2 1/2 inches long x 5/8 inches high. any help appreciated. I have several cars which are not marked. Many thanks,sanepilot


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You will need to know the dimensions of the life size model to get an exact scale.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Roughly HO scale. Ho is 1:87 so 1 scale foot = 87 real feet; 1 scale inch = 7.25 real feet (87/12).

Divide 7.25 by 8 and multiply by 5 (height is 5/8 of an inch) the answer is 4.5 real feet which is about right for an HO car.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

set next to a train and see if it looks right. If it is to big put at the rear of the layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It would be an 18 foot HO car, so that sounds right to me.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah, that was a dumb question, but anyway, yeah HO scale.
Just had to confirm ya.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*dumb question*

Thanks,all..DJ,not necessoraly a dumb question. I was curious what answers I would get.I got just about what I figgered. Scale is like the toy trains,if you don`t like the gauge, start your own.lol.Put any train cars together,diff makes ,same gauge and you have a hogpodge of sizes. It is mindboggling. Go to a hobby store and buy ho cars and see what you get.All well,life is great isn`t it.

Hey,we got a new week starting,everyone have a good one,sanepilot


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

sanepilot said:


> l..DJ,not necessoraly a dumb question.


Heck, you said it was a dumb question.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

yep you did, lol


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*dumb question*

AWWWWW,did I do dat


lol,cheers,sane


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Yep. Now was that another dumb question?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

There are no 'dumb questions.'

There are, however, lots of 'dumb answers.'

Since the word dumb means the inability to speak, a dumb question can only mean one that is not spoken.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*anwers to another dumb question,please*

Hi,all. I can`t help I`m a dumb hillbilly but here goes. Does anyone know how high a csx diesel engine is from the ground up. All answers appreciated. Tnx,sanepilot


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Do you mean, top of the highest roof part?
Any particular engine or just an average of them all?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

sanepilot said:


> Hi,all. I can`t help I`m a dumb hillbilly but here goes. Does anyone know how high a csx diesel engine is from the ground up. All answers appreciated. Tnx,sanepilot


google engine ur interested in. wikipedia it. go additional info on menu.
you'll find most info listed there


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*engine hieght*

View attachment 34340
Hi,all. Here is a pic of the engine.From the roof to the bottom of the wheels.Tnx,sanepilot.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

sanepilot said:


> View attachment 34340
> Hi,all. Here is a pic of the engine.From the roof to the bottom of the wheels.Tnx,sanepilot.


Ummmmm, bottom of the tire or bottom of the flange?


----------

